

Ask HN: UK or French Startups Considering YC Fellowship ? - pyb

Are any YC Fellowship applicants near London or Paris interested in forming a local group ? Please get in touch.<p>For me, this would be a prerequisite to put forward a YCF application. I&#x27;d like to hear from founders who think the same !
======
jseeff
Out of interest, why do you feel the need for other UK or French start ups
just to apply? I understand the desire to be able to bounce ideas off of
others but isn't the whole point of the remote office hours, that YC will be
trying to find ways to make it work from a distance? This IS a tech community
after all, so whilst personal contact can be key, temporary distance-
communication should be workable I think.

~~~
pyb
YMMV, but I believe the hybrid model (YC remote office hours + local group
dinners), could be many times more effectual than just remote YC.

~~~
jseeff
Don't disagree that in-person is better but the OP said it was a pre-requisite
to applying. I just wasn't surewhy someone would make it a pre-requisite
rather than a preference....

~~~
pyb
(I am the OP) All I was saying is that, personally, I don't think I could have
a successful YCF without the in-person element, and therefore would not even
bother applying in that case. But I'm sure other startups would feel
differently about this ;)

